# Rafter/Guide arrested on Taylor or Gunnison?



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

I've heard that recently a guide or rafter was arrested for trespassing on either the Taylor or the Gunnision. Apparently, after having raft troubles that couldn't be fixed on the water, this individual was walking out and was arrested for trespassing. Does anyone have any details about this incident?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Someone posted a thread about it last week:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f14/rafter-guide-arrested-on-taylor-or-gunnison-34243.html

but no-one responded....I did some looking online and couldn't find anything about it. How did you hear of it?


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

^ i've been following this topic and waiting for people to reply who might have more info than I, but as far as I know this is either referencing a much older story (like, years past) or something that happened in obscurity that went unreported, which i find to be unlikely given the current hot-zone this area is for access. i have asked around amongst my guide friends for both companies and I havent been able to come up with anything to back it up. So, like I said, maybe someone else has the full story but as far as I know there wasnt an incident.

the situation has calmed down quite nicely one year later. The Duke realized how big of a fight it was going to be and kind of backed off the "stay out" campaign. We floated the middle a whole bunch in the late part of the season and didnt even receive a second glance from anyone on the property. the word now is the brothers who own Harmels (just upstream) are going to try and close the river off this coming spring but they lack the monetary resources for a major legal fight so its doubtful it will get very far.....but stay tuned. its always a changing.

logan, whats your plans this weekend? i could get you a cheep (read: $35) ticket to CB, would you be game? good snowpack here and the terrain is getting opened at a good clip, headwall, teo, the north face and the glades are all open and decent right now but might be more by this weekend. worth it for the price, let me know!


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm operating off of memory here, but there was indeed a trespass incident this fall on the Gunny in which a guide (not working at the time) and his friend were floating in one man pontoons. The guide had a mechanical failure with his frame and couldn't continue on, so he got out and attempted to walk to a house a couple hundred yards away to ask for help. Before he got to the house he was stopped by a resident of the development and detained to wait for the Sheriff. When the Sheriff arrived, the guide explained his situation and the Sheriff was apparently ready to let him go when the resident insisted that he'd seen the guy wade fishing in the property, as well as the friend. Both were cited for 3rd degree criminal trespass, the friend accepted a plea deal, the guide plead not-guilty and intends to take it to trial. 

I've got a copy of the summons and the guide's affidavit on my hard drive at home somwewhere and will fill in more details if I can find it.


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

The incident in question occured on 10-16-10 on the Gunnison River Angling Ranch property. I can't provide much more than that without the permission of the defendant (guide).


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

yetigonecrazy;209714
logan said:


> I appreciate the offer Yeti, $35 is a heck of a good price, but Tom and I have been planning to go to Silverton to use our free day (it's the last weekend of early season unguided).
> If that offer still stands past this weekend I'll be sure to take you up on it.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

well fuck slave, thanks for being a bro and telling us, rather than letting us sit here and wonder. sure do appreciate the effort. 

logan, the offer stands all season, just hit me up so i can make sure my house is ready for guests. i _might_ be able to score tom a cheap ticket too; i am not sure and just didn't want to promise without being sure. but its definitely a possibility. have fun at silverton this weekend, my buddy jess (youve kayaked with him) works down there and would be stoked to show you guys around, ill shoot you his cell number


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Right on.

Still a little curious as to how someone from NY found out about this...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

lmyers said:


> Still a little curious as to how someone from NY found out about this...


He wasn't from NY, but was a spammer with an IP address from India, copying part of watermonkey's post to start his own spam thread. The e-mail addy for the spammer's account is listed on several watch sites as a known spammer. Post deleted and spammer banned. Thanks to Janet H for helping smoke this one out.

Note - the spammer's thread that got responses has been added to watermonkey's original post asking about the arrest and that hadn't gotten any replies.

-AH


----------

